# Walkaway Wife Syndrome



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

How is it you can read post after post on here for 8 months about how a wife checks out of a relationship and the husband doesn't know why and never hear this phrase? I'm sure it's pop psychology (Oprah's name comes up often in the google searches), but my wife seems to have it. My only concern is that it's fatal. By "definition", it seems that it has to end in divorce. There are some women who stay in the marriage for other reasons (kids, financial, fear of divorce), but they never come back emotionally.

Have I lost my wife for good? I think she checked out years ago. I discovered all of this while recently trying to bring some passion into our marriage. While going through stages of making an effort, she would always revert back to the roommate stage. A new breakup each time (talk about rough). I think I'm done. I'm not going to get her back.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

cody5..what you're saying is..reading different post on your situation is pretty depressing in regards to the final outcome...I thought that when I first discovered sites like these even existed...I was amazed at how many MM had WS..and those posting told about how they were sure they WS was seeing OM..could be, could not be..what you really want to know is if after your wife tells you she doesn't want to be with you anymore that after a certain amount of time apart are there going to be lingering doubts in you if she decides she wants to try again..seems to me IMO that if she decided she wanted to leave and after time apart she decided she wants to try again can you allow that to happen?..if you really love her and have worked truly on yourself..then yes you can allow it to happen..only I feel that you'll be either..able to recognize it and handle it if it starts slipping away..or you two will work it out and have a pretty darn good relationship..at least I hope I feel that way if she decides to try again...it's really up to the one who walks away if they want to try again with you.


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

Cody, I’m very sorry to read this most recent update, I know how you’ve struggled with this. I don’t really have much advice but wanted to respond. 

My optimistic side says anything is possible but if your wife is going to return she has to want to. Have you shared with her what you found on the walk-away wife syndrome? Sounds like you might have some decisions to make about what _you_ want.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this is something I'm having. I told my husband I was going to file for divorce if he didn't put any effort into our marriage a few times and he pretty much ignored me. 

Eventually I stopped arguing with him or doing anything on my part to make it work because HE wasn't doing anything to make things any better. 

He thinks everything is fine since I stopped fighting with him and talks to me as if nothing ever happened. He even talks about the weather!

So now when he receives the papers he will most probably be shocked and think this is out of the blue.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

You can bet he will be shocked 'cherrypie18'...and the regret he will have for many years to come..so if your back is against the wall and you have tried everything you can possible to get the point across you really have no choice..good luck and remember he will come begging.


----------

